# Too much fiddling?



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been fairly happy with how my coffee comes out but there is always room for improvement. For the sake of fiddling, i upgraded the shower screen holder to a brass one (I already have the IMS Shower screen) and I also got a gauge and performed the OPV mod. I also replaced the 58mm burrs in my K3.

With hindsight, i should have done the changes one at a time because my shots are not great. I am getting sloppy pucks, coffee has no body to it and overall I'm not happy.

I realise the new burrs need a bedding in period and i need to get a Kilo or 2 through the grinder.

I am getting the 2 dents in my puck from the brass shower head and puck is wet. Is the showerhead getting too hot and burning my grinds?

I got the OPV dead on 10 bar. I had to inject water into the gauge to stop it vibrating madly. It was set at 12 bar. After i done this mod, i had water spurting out of the top of the portafilter so i replaced the seal. Surely lowering the pressure would have the opposite effect?

I am using CC Sweet Bourbon, 16g in, 30 out in approx. 25-30 secs.

I am thinking about putting the aluminium holder back on but it has started to look a bit manky and is going black. Anybody else done the brass holder mod have an opinion on it?

Thanks all

Shaun


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your grind sounds too fine, if your puck is sloppy, this suggests a low dose (sloppiness is not an issue in itself), if you are then getting the shower screen imprinting on it, it could be that the puck is being lifted out of the basket when the 3 way solenoid does its thing?


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

shaunclarke said:


> I have been fairly happy with how my coffee comes out but there is always room for improvement. For the sake of fiddling, i upgraded the shower screen holder to a brass one (I already have the IMS Shower screen) and I also got a gauge and performed the OPV mod. I also replaced the 58mm burrs in my K3.
> 
> With hindsight, i should have done the changes one at a time because my shots are not great. I am getting sloppy pucks, coffee has no body to it and overall I'm not happy.
> 
> ...


Brass holder has caused me no bother at all. The only issue I had was with attempting to get an even water distribution through the shower screen, but loosening the securing screw sorted that right out.

Impressions in the puck usually mean that you're overfilling the basket, but I've only ever experienced a dent where the screw head has been visible, not 2 from the brass plate.

Any chance of a few pics to help better describe your problems, such as sloppy puck and the dents you're reporting?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I've done it with no problem, but I know some people were unhappy. Sorry to not have a magic solution. I use 17.5-18g bean depending though...


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks all. I have had a play tonight and the puck stuck to the shower screen...that is my absolute pet hate!!!!!

Grind probably is a bit fine however if i go any coarser my shot gushes. Very frustrating especially as i was previously happy.

Back to the drawing board. I hate wasting cracking beans!!!


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

shaunclarke said:


> Thanks all. I have had a play tonight and the puck stuck to the shower screen...that is my absolute pet hate!!!!!
> 
> Grind probably is a bit fine however if i go any coarser my shot gushes. Very frustrating especially as i was previously happy.
> 
> Back to the drawing board. I hate wasting cracking beans!!!


Try lowering your dose, don't change anything else, see how you get on.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

shaunclarke said:


> Is the showerhead getting too hot and burning my grinds?


I cant see that happening.

The thermostat would do its job and the temperature would be the same as with the alloy dispersion plate in.

All the brass one does is not lose the temp as quick as the alloy


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> All the brass one does is not lose the temp as quick as the alloy


And is significantly easier to keep clean.

I had a shock this morning. Normally I shift the puck after making a shot. Today I went to make coffee, and the puck was still there, and did indeed have two little holes like you describe. It had been sitting there for maybe an hour yesterday before I switched the machine off, over night, then this morning when I heated the machine up again.

So I wonder if it is to do with the post production phase, water being sucked out rather than forced in?

Just a thought.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

The brass plate will only act to stablise the temprature that much more, it will not burn the coffee.

You should test the portafilter against your shower head dry, I know that with a new seal, you may need to adjust the dose slightly as you might not be used to exactly how tight you need to lock the portafilter in (the tighter the lock, obviously the closer you get to the shower screen). Basically prepare your shot, tamp and lock portafilter in as you would usually. Then take the portafilter off and see if there is an imprint on it. If there is, lower your dose slightly. As it has been mentioned, the imprint post the shot has been pulled could be due to the solenoid action.

I have done all the mods you described in addition to a VST basket, a super tight fitting torr tamper, a dosing funnel, a mini sifter and a WDT tool.

In my experience, the IMS shower screen makes no difference, it's just prettier. The VST basket however I think does make a difference.

BUT

The single biggest improvement to the whole coffee making process was the PID (thank you @MrShades).

I know this is not what you were actually asking but in my humble opinion, if you are serious about getting the most out of the classic, get yourself a PID. If you can spend the $$, don't be scared of the process, the instructions are very clear and the support @MrShades provides is second to none.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Missy said:


> And is significantly easier to keep clean.
> 
> I had a shock this morning. Normally I shift the puck after making a shot. Today I went to make coffee, and the puck was still there, and did indeed have two little holes like you describe. It had been sitting there for maybe an hour yesterday before I switched the machine off, over night, then this morning when I heated the machine up again.
> 
> ...


I have read on a few forums that users complained that the brass plate burnt the coffee. I did think it was unlikely. One thing i have noticed is the dispersion holes on the brass plate are small than the original aluminium plate. I wandered if this made any difference or affected pressure in some way?


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

shaunclarke said:


> I have read on a few forums that users complained that the brass plate burnt the coffee. I did think it was unlikely. One thing i have noticed is the dispersion holes on the brass plate are small than the original aluminium plate. I wandered if this made any difference or affected pressure in some way?


lots of good discussion here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?28527&p=379835#post379835


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

So the most likely cause of my issue is changing grinder burrs and I just need to persevere and get the new burrs bedded in and it dialled in properly.


----------

